# Single Ovary



## Louise677 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hello,
I had an ovary removed when I was 10 as it had a big cyst on it and twisted and caused internal bleeding.
Just wondering if anyone else is in similar situation or knows if this could impact upon my ability to conceive?
Thanks


----------



## Katheda (Jun 23, 2005)

I had an ovary removed due to a dermoid cyst that caused torsion and killed the ovary and then proceeded to do nasty things inside me. About a year and a half later, I had another surgery on my remaining ovary to remove another dermoid cyst before it ruined my last ovary.
I was pregnant within a month of TTC and then again within a month TTC again. I was told by various people in the medical community that my chances of conceiving were dependant on the skill of my surgeon and the placement of developing scar tissue related to the surgery. I've been told I'm extremely lucky to have been able to conceive as people were telling me not to expect to.


----------



## Louise677 (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks. I'm having an ultrasound in a month to see if there is any damage to my uterus or remaining ovary from the surgery I had. So will wait and see.


----------



## kylee'smom (Jun 6, 2006)

I had an ovary removed two years ago. I had a large borderline tumor on the ovary that was removed. My fallopian tube and a large portion of my omentum was also removed. My gyn oncologist does not expect me to have any problems conceiving.

I went off of the pill March and we are ready to TTC. We are just waiting to find out when my friend, who is a retired midwife, will be available to attend the birth since she may be overseas next spring.

Stacy


----------



## purposefulmother (Feb 28, 2007)

My right ovary came out 11/02 as borderline ovarian cancer. The OB told me that the healthy ovary would take over the hormonal function and that I would still ovulate. I had no problem conceiving after that. One ovary is all you need.


----------



## bkbabymomma (May 23, 2007)

I had one ovary removed 10 years ago and mourned my ability to conceive for years after that. There was so little information available at the time, the best guess my doctor could make was that my chances of having a child were reduced by 25-50 percent.

Anyway, I got my period walking into the hospital for surgery, and got it right on schedule 28 days later. Love my remaining ovary, the little engine that could. And when I tried to conceive, 8 years later, I was lucky enough to succeed on the first try. I highly recommend the book Taking Charge of Your Fertility, if you don't already own it. Knowing a little more about your cycle can give you a lot of confidence when you get ready to try.

I'm still wondering if menopause may kick in a little early, but so far there have been no noticeable effects of running on just one ovary.

Try not to worry. I wish you all the best.


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Louise677* 
Hello,
I had an ovary removed when I was 10 as it had a big cyst on it and twisted and caused internal bleeding.
Just wondering if anyone else is in similar situation or knows if this could impact upon my ability to conceive?
Thanks









Hello! I'm not in your position however I have a friend who only has one ovary AND one fallopian tube and she got pregnant (at 17)...and they were not trying.They had a little boy and then 4 months later she was pregnant again. Yes, it may delay conception or it may not. I know that I ovulate mostly from my right ovary. SO, if something happened and my left ovary had to be removed, I know that I would still have a good chance of becoming pregnant.

Goodluck sweetie.


----------



## angela290165 (Oct 22, 2007)

I had my left ovary removed due to a benign cyst when I was 29. Five years later concieved my 1st son within one month of trying. Second son came along 18 months after that, again conceived really quickly.
Hope this info helps.


----------

